# ankauf-alles.de: Dieser Deal kann richtig teuer werden – für den Kunden



## sascha (30 Juni 2016)

*Auf der Seite ankauf-alles.de kann man gebrauchte Handys, Tablets und andere Geräte zu einem scheinbar guten Preis verkaufen. Der Teufel steckt allerdings im Detail – genauer: in den AGB. Wer Pech hat, zahlt drauf.
*
http://www.computerbetrug.de/2016/0...nn-richtig-teuer-werden-fuer-den-kunden-10019


----------



## Goblin (1 Juli 2016)

> Ankauf-alles.dx sei dabei berechtigt, den Artikel bis zur vollständigen Bezahlung der Versand- und Überprüfungskostenpauschale zurückzuhalten



Ich würd sowas schon als Unterschlagung sehen ?!


----------



## Hippo (1 Juli 2016)

Hier ein Beitrag im Blog der Kanzlei Wilde Beuger Solmeke



> IT-Recht
> *Warnung vor ankauf-alles.de – Achtung Abzocke!*
> 
> 30. Juni 2016, 13:34 Uhr
> ...



Hier gehts weiter >>>  https://www.wbs-law.de/it-recht/warnung-vor-ankauf-alles-de-achtung-abzocke-68132/


----------



## Teleton (1 Juli 2016)

Erstaunliche Namensgleichheit bei den Inhabern. Ob hier der 



> _ verkaufen, vernichten, verschenken oder spenden kann_.“


stattfindet

http://www.ebay.de/usr/bestelectronicberlin?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (1 Juli 2016)

Teleton schrieb:


> Erstaunliche Namensgleichheit bei den Inhabern.



Stimmt! Die Impressen der gnädige Frau vornedran sind jedoch verschiedene, in Berlin:

bei eBay: Warnitzer Str.23, 13057 Berlin
bei ankauf-alles.de: Mühlenstraße 8a, 14167 Berlin, dazu kommt die Support-Telefonnummer 033289334880, mit der Vorwahl in Teltow (Brandenburg)


----------



## Teleton (1 Juli 2016)

In der Mühlenstrasse sitzt u.A.  ein Büroservice.


----------



## Reducal (1 Juli 2016)

...und Mieter in dem Wohnsilo, in der Warnitzer Str. 23, werden wohl auch eher nicht gewerbsmäßig dort ansässig sein. Ob die Achat Haus- und Grundstücksverwaltung GmbH über die Nutzung der Anschrift Bescheid weiß?


----------

